# Smiths W10 1967-1970



## DUCK (Feb 10, 2010)

Last year I purchased a Smiths W10 1970 watch which had what looked like a general purpose bulk assortment seconds hand that was a silver colour. I subsequently replaced it with the usual white one with which they are usually seen. I presumed that at some stage the watch had had a service and that the silver hand was added then.

Recently on ebay I saw another Smiths W10 for sale with exactly the same seconds hand on it.

Was this a standard issue hand(as well as the white one)? Anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm of the understanding that although these usually turn up showing a white seconds,that they were often painted later as a modification.Providing it's the correct size and shape,then the chance is that you have an original example.


----------

